

Mind-Altering Bugs - pwg
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2011/08/mind-altering-bugs.html?ref=hp

======
ryanmolden
There was an interesting article in this last weeks New Scientist magazine
entitled "Befriending the Body Snatchers" which talks about parasitic
organisms that take over their host's brains. I can't find an online posting
of it, but it talks about things like ophiocordyceps camponoti-balzani
([http://www.impactlab.net/2011/03/06/zombie-ants-
controlled-b...](http://www.impactlab.net/2011/03/06/zombie-ants-controlled-
by-four-new-species-of-fungi/)), Gordian worms
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nematomorpha>), Entomophthora
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entomophthora_muscae>), sacculina
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacculina>), and also the use of things like
Beauveria Bassiana(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beauveria_bassiana>) as a way
to fight malarial mosquitoes. Interesting stuff, now if only it was posted
online... :(

------
CrazedGeek
This reminded me of an excellent read:
<http://www.damninteresting.com/a-fluke-of-nature/>

------
joemysterio
I read this and immediately thought of a recent freakonomics podcast:
<http://freakonomicsradio.com/the-power-of-poop.html>

As someone who suffers from IBS and lactose intolerance, I am excited about
the possibility of this field of research.

------
jeangenie
on a related note: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasma_gondii>

